# move to dubai ?



## paullong (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi, i am considering moving out to Dubai next year with my wife and children, but am having some difficuculty in finding out if there is much work available for my trade. I am a painter and decorator specialising in new biuld construction and refurbs in the leisure industry. I have run my own sucessful business for the last 15 years. My wife is a nail technician. We have been to dubai on holiday many times over the last 6 years, and whilst we understand its not the same as living there we are still very interested in giving it a go. If anybody could give us any advise as to the opurtunity's, salarys and rental of property we would be very grateful.

Kind regards

Paul Long


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry to say this , but you will find that both of your jobs are largely carried out by people who will accept incomes of a lot less that you would.

Most building/construction work is carried out by chaps from the Indian subcontinent and the girls in the nail bars are largely from the Phillipines. You would have to be (senior) management level to receive the sort of salaries you could live on.

There have been many comment regarding rent - do a search or read the sticky threads.


_


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree Elphaba


----------

